# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Astma - Artikels

## Agnes574

*Steeds meer astma en allergieën: welke rol speelt het klimaat?*

Astma is een aandoening die steeds meer voorkomt en allergische reacties worden steeds heviger. Hoe is dit te verklaren? Is er een verband met de veranderingen in onze leefomgeving waar het tegenwoordig zo vaak om te doen is? 


*Miljoen mensen hebben ermee te maken*

In België zijn 6 à 7% van de volwassenen en 8 à 10% van de jongeren (-18 j.) astmapatiënten. In 70 tot 80% van de gevallen, speelt allergie daarbij een rol. Bij kinderen loopt dat percentage zelfs op tot 95%. Astma is een ziekte die moeilijk te behandelen is. De situatie wordt nog bemoeilijkt wanneer de aandoening gepaard gaat met een allergie. De allergenen zijn moeilijk te identificeren en soms spelen verschillende allergenen een rol: huismijt, dierenharen, schimmels, pollen… Men heeft vastgesteld dat er een parallelle groei is van het aantal astmagevallen en van de ernst van de allergische reacties. Sommigen denken dat het milieu een belangrijke rol speelt in deze evolutie. Dat was meteen ook het thema van een in november 2007 in Frankrijk gehouden symposium over astma en allergieën.


*Astma en allergieën: de weerspiegeling van de klimaatveranderingen?* 

Er moet wel een verband zijn met de klimaatveranderingen. De gevolgen voor astma- en allergiepatiënten uiten zich op twee manieren:
• De weersomstandigheden beïnvloeden de ontwikkeling van de allergenen.
• De plotse temperatuurschommelingen, onder andere een plotse afkoeling die gepaard gaat met wind, kunnen een samentrekking van de bronchiën veroorzaken.
Daar komt nog bij dat de klimaatveranderingen en de opwarming die wij al enkele jaren gewaarworden (broeikaseffect) het gevolg zijn van de milieuvervuiling. Het zijn ook de verontreinigende stoffen die verantwoordelijk zijn voor de verhoogde gevoeligheid voor longallergenen. De ozon bijvoorbeeld, die het resultaat is van de vermenging van uitlaatgassen met lucht, veroorzaakt een ontsteking van de bronchiën en verhoogt de prikkelbaarheid van de luchtwegen (bronchiale hyperactiviteit). Verschillende vervuilende stoffen kunnen bovendien op elkaar inwerken en het effect verstreken van een andere stof die ook een astma-aanval kan veroorzaken. Onder invloed van de klimatologische opwarming en van een aantal vervuilende stoffen die een impact hebben op de plantengroei, zijn er steeds meer soorten pollen die bovendien hun opwachting al maken op het einde van de winter en in het begin van de lente. 
Het gevolg is dat er tegenwoordig veel meer pollen is dan vroeger. Het pollenseizoen begint niet alleen vroeger, het duurt nu ook langer…


*Is er een verband tussen GGO's en het groter aantal astmagevallen?* 

GGO's bevatten eiwitten die resistenter zijn tegen herbiciden en/of insecten. Er moet wel nagegaan worden of die 'nieuwe' eiwitten geen mogelijke allergenen zijn. Op dit ogenblik is dat nog niet het geval, hoewel miljarden mensen de laatste tien jaar al genetisch gemodificeerde organismen verbruikt hebben. Alvorens GGO's gecommercialiseerd worden, moeten zij voldoen aan een evaluatie en aan een wetenschappelijke controle die op punt gesteld werd door de WGO. Daarna worden GGO's nog regelmatig gecontroleerd. Tot nu toe werd dus nog geen enkel risico ontdekt, maar het is wel nodig om de pollen van deze genetisch gewijzigde planten te blijven controleren, vanuit het standpunt van de ademhalingsallergieën en hun verspreiding. 

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

*Astma*
Chronisch, maar trefzeker te behandelen 

Astma is een chronische aandoening.
In ons land hebben 5% van de volwassenen en 10% van de kinderen last van astma. 


*Wat is het?* 

Astma is een chronische ontsteking van de fijnere luchtwegvertakkingen (bronchiën).
Deze ontsteking veroorzaakt een overgevoeligheid voor bepaalde factoren (rook, stof, huisdieren, infecties...)
Dat kan leiden tot een vernauwing van de luchtwegen en soms tot aanvallen, die sterk verschillen in duur, intensiteit en frequentie. Typische symptomen zijn een piepende ademhaling en een gevoel van verstikking.
Meestal worden aanvallen afgewisseld met klachtenvrije periodes.
Typisch is de dagelijkse variatie in de symptomen: 's ochtends en 's avonds zijn ze erger, overdag voelt de patiënt zich beter.
Als astma niet goed wordt behandeld, leidt dit tot blijvende schade.


*Vooral bij jongeren*

Nagenoeg 25% van alle personen met chronische aandoeningen van de luchtwegen is jonger dan 14 jaar. Zo'n 50% is tussen 15 en 44, 25% is 45 of ouder.
Ouders moeten vooral letten op de volgende alarmsignalen: een aanhoudende hoest, infecties van de onderste luchtwegen ('bronchitis') die drie keer in een winter de kop opsteken, aanvallen van kortademigheid, een piepende ademhaling na inspanningen.
De kans dat kinderen last krijgen van astma, neemt toe naargelang één (40%) of twee (70%) ouders af te rekenen hebben met astma, eczeem of een allergie.
Bij drie kinderen op vier verdwijnt de astma rond de puberteit. Later blijven ze wel gevoeliger voor bronchitis. Ongeveer de helft krijgt later opnieuw af te rekenen met astmatische symptomen.


*Een afdoende behandeling bestaat* 

Over astma doen veel vooroordelen de ronde. Mits de juiste behandeling kan 95% van alle patiënten een normaal bestaan leiden.
De behandeling moet altijd aan de patiënt worden aangepast. Er bestaan immers verschillende vormen van astma (allergische, niet-allergische, inspanningsastma). Bovendien is astma bij elke patiënt anders.
Cruciaal is de therapietrouw: de patiënt moet de voorschriften van zijn arts strikt opvolgen. Hij kan ook zelf een aantal maatregelen treffen.


*Vertrouw op de trainer* 

Een absolute vereiste om astma onder controle te krijgen is dat de patiënt de voorgeschreven behandeling tot in de puntjes volgt.
Een behandeling neemt al snel jaren in beslag met geregelde medische controles. Als de symptomen verdwijnen, verliezen sommige patiënten hun discipline. Dat is compleet FOUT!
Iedereen die dat doet, zet immers zijn gezondheid op het spel. Vooral bij jonge volwassenen kan dat dramatisch aflopen. 


*Geneesmiddelen* 

Bij de behandeling wordt gestreefd naar zo weinig maar zo efficiënt mogelijke geneesmiddelen.
Er worden eigenlijk twee zaken aangepakt.
*De symptomen worden bestreden met luchtweg-verwijdende middelen.
*Heel belangrijk: ook de onderliggende ontsteking moet worden aangepakt.

Voor de behandeling bestaan duidelijke richtlijnen, die zijn samengevat in de zogenaamde astmatherapieladder. Naargelang de toenemende ernst van de astma of een gebrek aan controle door de toegepaste therapie komt er telkens een trap bij.

Gebruikte geneesmiddelen zijn beta2-mimetica, cromoglycaten, inhalatiecorticosteroïden, anticholinergica en eventueel theofylline en orale corticosteroïden.


*Inhalatie : verschillende mogelijkheden*

De meest gebruikelijke middelen voor inhalatie zijn dosisaërosols met daarin het geneesmiddel. Een druk op een knop volstaat om het geneesmiddel te verstuiven.
Vooral bij kleine kinderen kan het gelijktijdig inademen een probleem vormen. Om dat op te lossen, kan een hulpstuk op de dosisaërosol (een 'spacer' of 'voorzetkamer') worden aangebracht.
Er bestaan eveneens inhaleertoestellen voor geneesmiddelen in poedervorm.
Tenslotte zijn er de vernevelaars, die een geneesmiddelenoplossing omzetten in een nevel die wordt ingeademd.


*Wat bij zwangerschap?*

Zwangere vrouwen met astma moeten meteen hun arts op de hoogte brengen.
Het zuurstoftekort tijdens een astma-aanval kan tot gevolg hebben dat het kind te vroeg geboren wordt, te weinig weegt of zelfs kort na de geboorte sterft.
Omdat een aantal geneesmiddelen tijdens de zwangerschap niet mag worden ingenomen, moet de medicatie worden aangepast. 


*5 tips* 

*Geneesmiddelen alleen volstaan niet, de patiënt moet ook zelf een aantal maatregelen treffen en zijn gedrag aanpassen. 

1. Vraag de behandelende arts welke symptomen wijzen op een verslechtering van de toestand
-Vertel het meteen aan uw arts als die symptomen opduiken. Voorbeelden:
-de intensiteit en/of de frequentie van de astma-aanvallen nemen toe 
-u gebruikt meer of vaker geneesmiddelen 
-voortdurende kortademigheid 
-de peak-flow (piekstroom - kracht van de uitademing) daalt aanzienlijk. De piek-stroommeter is een eenvoudig en goedkoop instrument waarmee u, in samenspraak met de behandelende arts, zelf de evolutie van uw astma kunt meten. 

2. Vermijd in de mate van het mogelijke uitlokkende factoren 
Dat kunnen onder andere zijn:
-allergenen bv. huisstofmijt, pollen, dierenhaar, koeiemelk 
-bepaalde chemicaliën of geneesmiddelen bv. aspirine, NSAID's (niet-steroïde ontstekingsremmende medicamenten op basis van bv. acetylsalicylzuur of paracetamol) 
-lichamelijke inspanningen 
-koude lucht 
-ozon 
-infecties 
-stof 
-rook 
-stress, angst en bezorgdheid 
-stoffen waarmee hij beroepsmatig in aanraking komt als hij beroepsastma heeft bijv. houtstof, graan, bloem, antibiotica, waspoederenzymen.

Eén van de grootste boosdoeners is de huisstofmijt of althans de uitwerpselen daarvan. 
Enkele bestrijdingstips: 
-vermijd hoofdkussens met pluimen, wollen dekens, donsdekens; geef de voorkeur aan synthetische materialen of katoen die u gemakkelijker kunt wassen
-was het beddengoed minstens 2 keer per maand op 60°
-gebruik mijtondoordringbare matras- en kussenhoezen
-leg gladde, gemakkelijk te reinigen vloerbedekkingen
-stofzuig geregeld en neem stof af met een vochtige doek
-geef een astmatisch kind geen pluchen speelgoeddieren.

3. Roken is sowieso slecht 
Bovendien kan tabaks-rook een uitlokkende factor zijn voor astmatische huisgenoten. 

4. Als het kan moeten astma-patiënten voldoende bewegen en sporten 
OPGELET: soms lokken bepaalde inspanningen een astma-aanval uit. Vraag advies aan uw arts. Zwemmen bv. is goed : vochtige lucht in een zwembad veroorzaakt minder snel een luchtwegvernauwing. 

5. Zinvol zijn vaccinaties tegen 
-griep 
-pneumokokken.
-Zwaarlijvige astmapatiënten kunnen het best vermageren.
-Astma kan bij kinderen angst, schaamte, woede en andere emoties losmaken.
Besteed daar speciale aandacht aan. 
Breng de onderwijzers of leraars op de hoogte.
OPGELET: astmatische kinderen mogen niet worden overbeschermd.

(bron: medinet.be)

----------

